# After CCNA?????????



## dharmik_kothari (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
I have done Diploma in IT and completed CCNA and giving MCSE exam... I m working with a organization as a Junior System Administrator 2 year experiance... My age is 23.... i want to study more.... so pls guide me.... i m more intrested in network.... also is there any course i can do after after diploma..... as i m not called graduate...... pls help me.... Thanks a lot


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

ccnp? ccie?


----------



## JeffreyNYA (Apr 7, 2009)

I agree. Look into CCNP and CCIE. It’s better to specialize.


----------



## rs21 (Apr 1, 2009)

hey dere, u fulfilled al the requirements, u shud go ccnp. be a specialised network engineer.


----------



## zsallanlin (Apr 8, 2009)

Linux...


----------



## SilverDwn (Mar 27, 2009)

dharmik_kothari said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have done Diploma in IT and completed CCNA and giving MCSE exam... I m working with a organization as a Junior System Administrator 2 year experiance... My age is 23.... i want to study more.... so pls guide me.... i m more intrested in network.... also is there any course i can do after after diploma..... as i m not called graduate...... pls help me.... Thanks a lot


If you want to specialise in Networking, CCNP is a best one to go for. There are other various CCNA specialisation which are relativly new in the scene (wireless, voice, security). However, most of these subjects are also covered in the CCNP at a reasonable level. Also imo the CCNA spcialisations dont hold a lot of weight yet. Better of going for an NP. 

You're only 23, if you become CCNP certified by the time you are 25, thats a very good position to be in...

Good luck


----------



## krisby (Apr 7, 2009)

In the past i would of said to follow the CCNA with the CCNP, but as there are so many people with CCNP certs out there, your best bet is to specialise in something such as voice or security. 
I am about to take my last ccnp exam but wish that I had actually studied for the CCVP instead as a lot of companies are moving to VoIP or have a Voip system in place and are looking for voice experts


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

.........


----------



## SilverDwn (Mar 27, 2009)

Its true the specialisations are there for a purpose otherwise Cisco wouldnt have invented the certs. Also if you do a job searchin Networking, Voice is usually at the top. Its something in demand at the minute.

However jmo, I find Voice rather boring, I like routing, switching and security. 

You may love it Voice, you may love security. 

What motivates you? Doing something you enjoy? Or are you money montivated?

Theres no 'correct' path to take. Its a decision you're going to have to make. However we can by all means guide you. It doesnt mean that any of us are right.


----------



## rs21 (Apr 1, 2009)

routing and switching are the basic specialisation in ccnp. voice, wireles and security are new and more in demand. so according to me also u shud go for voice or security, they are hot in demand. check out payscale for salary of ccvp and ccnp. u'll get to know abt it.


----------



## h_1985 (Apr 29, 2009)

get the track u need Voice,Security,wireless.....
and try to certify yourself...


----------



## SilverDwn (Mar 27, 2009)

An interesting article about voice and where its going:
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/36891
I kinda agree it not as flashy and sugar coated as it was a few years ago. 
Not to says its still not in demand, we're going to be implemting VOIP for our customer at my work this year. I'm not certified in it yet but I guess I can do that if the company pays for my training 


If you can get your base industry skills and then 'snap' up a new trend/technology and get yourself certified in it before anyone else, than you'll be in demand, if you're in demand, people may pay you more.


----------



## halfd (May 2, 2009)

yep, CCNP is the way to go


----------



## armedgill (May 13, 2009)

Why not do the CompTIA Network+ to get you warmed up??


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

unless you cant pass the CCNA, the network + does nothing for you.


----------



## armedgill (May 13, 2009)

But if you get the N+ and the A+ it counts as a core for the MCSA. Better than Nothing


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

i am not sure thats true anymore


----------



## rs21 (Apr 1, 2009)

if the person is *new to IT*, then he has to give three exams. two core exams 70-290,70-291 and 1 elective exam. for elective exams it is recommended for people new to the IT industry, they can choose one of the following third-party certification combination's as a substitute for an MCSA elective, CompTIA A+ and CompTIA Network+ OR CompTIA A+ and CompTIA Server+.


This info is given on Microsoft site.check it out.


----------



## Basenge (May 11, 2009)

I would to go CCNA and CompTIA Netwrk+ online

Please guard me for the right institution .


----------



## armedgill (May 13, 2009)

Yeh Yeh, I recommend the CompTIA N+. Look for a Prometric training center, there very cheap on the exam costs and they can sometimes get you exam vouchers. Meaning the Exam is a bit more cheap. Like Im sitting the N+ Next week and its only costing me £60


----------



## JeffreyNYA (Apr 7, 2009)

If you pass your CCNA then there is really no point in N+. you will gain no new knowledge from it. Better to keep moving forward than sidestepping.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

you need 2 tests if you go that route, or you can jsut take an elective and take one test.


----------



## SilverDwn (Mar 27, 2009)

If you want a serious career in networking and want to progress faster, Assuming you already hold a CCNA as you say, go for a professional level cert like the CCNP. Or go a a more specialised track, ie do CCNA Security then Security Professional. Either way, I advise your untimate goal should be to aim for a Professional level cert. Professional exams are considered to be more senior. Beware though, those exams aint easy.....

http://cisco.com/web/learning/le3/learning_career_certifications_and_learning_paths_home.html


----------

